# Wössner Favourite



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 14, 2020)

A nice primary between leucochilum and hangianum.
This one bloomed for the first time in June 2017, then June 2019, and again now. 
A large ( as big as my fist) fragrant (mildly sweet baby powder sort of scent) flower. I just love this flower.


----------



## troy (Sep 15, 2020)

a good hybrid!! repost after a week or 2, they open up alot!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 15, 2020)

that looks great!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Sep 15, 2020)

I finally found one of these. I have enjoyed your so much I had to find one.


----------



## Guldal (Sep 15, 2020)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I just love this flower.


That's fully understandable!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 15, 2020)

Me likey. Where did folks get their plant from?


----------



## orchid527 (Sep 15, 2020)

It really is a great flower. The first time you posted it, I was inspired to locate a couple of seedlings. They are still a year or so away from blooming, but I would be very happy if they turn out to be as nice as yours. Mike


----------



## NYEric (Sep 15, 2020)

Nice. thanking about getting one.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Sep 15, 2020)

That sure is a beauty. Love that one.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Sep 16, 2020)

Linus_Cello said:


> Me likey. Where did folks get their plant from?


Seattle orchids and Paph Paradise have them. I am not sure what other sources there are.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 16, 2020)

Djthomp28 said:


> Seattle orchids and Paph Paradise have them. I am not sure what other sources there are.


Thanks. Hopefully there will be a Paph Forum next year and PP will be attending.


----------



## blondie (Sep 16, 2020)

It's a nice bloom brilliant shape


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 17, 2020)

troy said:


> a good hybrid!! repost after a week or 2, they open up alot!!


This one stays like this. I like it a lot!  
Such a nice hybrid for sure!!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 17, 2020)

Djthomp28 said:


> I finally found one of these. I have enjoyed your so much I had to find one.



Should I feel guilty?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 17, 2020)

Linus_Cello said:


> Me likey. Where did folks get their plant from?


Both mine were from Taiwan imported by a US vendor. I bought them at a local show.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 17, 2020)

orchid527 said:


> It really is a great flower. The first time you posted it, I was inspired to locate a couple of seedlings. They are still a year or so away from blooming, but I would be very happy if they turn out to be as nice as yours. Mike


I hope yours will bloom out nicely, Mike.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 17, 2020)

Bob in Albany N.Y. said:


> That sure is a beauty. Love that one.


Thank you, Bob.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 17, 2020)

blondie said:


> It's a nice bloom brilliant shape


Yes, I love it. I'm happy it has turned out this good.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 17, 2020)

Djthomp28 said:


> Seattle orchids and Paph Paradise have them. I am not sure what other sources there are.


You are a bunch of enablers!!! So I just got three of these from PP!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Sep 18, 2020)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Should I feel guilty?


Not about the first one but definitely about the second one


----------



## Djthomp28 (Sep 18, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> You are a bunch of enablers!!! So I just got three of these from PP!


But think about how happy you will be!


----------



## Guldal (Sep 18, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> You are a bunch of enablers!!!



As if you needed such!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 20, 2020)

Djthomp28 said:


> Not about the first one but definitely about the second one


Haha hope yours will open up nicely!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 26, 2020)

Djthomp28 said:


> Not about the first one but definitely about the second one


Well, now that you have one, I hope it grows well and bloom out nicely for you in the near future!


----------



## GuRu (Sep 29, 2020)

Though I don't want one (due to my limited space) I'm impressed by this lovely flower. Congrats.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 30, 2020)

GuRu said:


> Though I don't want one (due to my limited space) I'm impressed by this lovely flower. Congrats.


Thank you!


----------

